

How much should a startup spend? - tompixel
http://blog.bugherd.com/how-much-should-a-startup-spend/

======
cdvonstinkpot
The connection has timed out

    
    
              The server at blog.bugherd.com is taking too long to respond.
            
    
            
            
    
      The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
        moments.
      If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
        connection.
      If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
        that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

------
moepstar
For the meantime:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.bugherd.com/how-
much-should-a-startup-spend/&strip=1)

The .xls still seems unavailable, tho

------
cdvonstinkpot
From Google:

How much should a startup spend? | BugHerd blog.bugherd.com/how-much-should-a-
startup-spend/‎ 3 hours ago – We've created a spreadsheet to help you work out
how much your startup should spend each month to get the most out of your
capital.

------
justinsteele
"Error establishing a database connection" for the past ~20+ mins

------
RyanZAG
You should probably make this into a webapp if you want to get the HN crowd
interested in it.

~~~
eberfreitas
With a spreadsheet the only thing I have to do is download it. It is that
simple. No registration needed, which is one of the main complaints I see here
in HN. I really like the simplicity of just let me download the thing. I
haven't used it yet, though...

